# Notification for downloading (down arrow) on status bar gone



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Recently I clicked cleared notification status bar at the top of tablet.
Now when I download using 4 shared sync app. there is no down arrow flashing at the top left status bar notification when I click on th file to start downloading from 4 shared sync app. and notify me successfully download at the end doesn't notify when done. 
Is there something I have to enable to get that back ? I am use Curtis LT7029 tablet Android 2.3 O.S..

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Clicking the clear notification button did not disable that feature. It just simply removes it for the time being. If you download something again, the arrow should come back.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

It didn't come back after i use 4 shared sync program by clicking on file to download from server.. Nor did it notify after complete download saying "sucessfully download". Thanks




Coolfreak said:


> Clicking the clear notification button did not disable that feature. It just simply removes it for the time being. If you download something again, the arrow should come back.


----------

